

Twitter and Ubiquitous Computing - brianlash
http://www.brianlash.com/2008/04/blogs-tweets-an.html

======
wallflower
Twitter accelerates communication between the extended edge(s) of one's
extended network and brings them virtually closer:

For example, I was fascinated to follow the successful launch of Quotably.com
on News.YC from the creator, Ben Tucker
((<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=144253>). manvsmachine read the same
post and twittered about quotably.com and brought a very positive response in
<30 minutes from Robert Scoble, creating a real-time snowball effect,
culminating? in a techcrunch news blip and a twitter blog entry in <24-48
hours ([http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/23/quotably-the-perfect-
tw...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/23/quotably-the-perfect-twitter-
tool/) , [http://blog.twitter.com/2008/03/quotably-helps-you-follow-
co...](http://blog.twitter.com/2008/03/quotably-helps-you-follow-
conversation.html) ). manvsmachine had been a twitter publisher only about a
week prior to his quotably.com twitter.

<http://quotably.com/manvsmachine/statuses/776053962>

manvsmachine: the most useful twitter app I've seen so far... it even makes
sense out of @Scoble 's feed <http://quotably.com/> 15 days ago

Scobleizer: @manvsmachine <http://quotably.com> rocks. Thank YOU! See, there
is signal in the noise.

I agree that it is an always-on network and it also allows mob computing, on-
demand emergent and/or just-in-time networks (SxSw)

~~~
brianlash
Great anecdote of Twitter in action. I was around to watch that whole thing
unfold for Quotably. It was neat to see a conversation which began here gain
so much traction so fast.

How exciting for those guys...

------
timcederman
I can't say I ever expected those two concepts to be put together, but after
reading the article I can see the connection - not sure I really agree with it
though.

~~~
brianlash
Thanks for the feedback Tim. I replied on the blog (and posted an update for
those who don't read the comments), but here's my take for the YC community:

I think you're right... by virtue of the interface/function issue, Twitter
isn't an example of ubiquitous computing per se. But I do think it's an
important milestone on the path there.

As I said, you're more "expert" than me. Thanks for adding your opinion.

